# [SOLVED] Dell Optiplex 780 front headphone jack broken



## Rida (Oct 29, 2010)

My nephew broke part of a headphone into the jack and because of that it doesn't let me get sound through the back line.
Can I change it to play it from the rear line instead of the front one?
Where can I order a replacement because Dell's website is about as logical put to together as their Computers and on other part websites i couldn't find it?

Help is much apreciated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 780 front headphone jack broken*

You should be able to pull the jack out of the port with a pair of pliers if there's enough sticking out. Or open the case and push the jack out from behind.


----------



## Rida (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 780 front headphone jack broken*

Unfortunately it's only the tip that broke of and it's jammed all the way in so pliers won't help me there, and the jack is all the way enclosed by plastic so i can't push it out.


----------



## Rida (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 780 front headphone jack broken*

Would it be possible to just rip the port of the board? Or to just take the plastic away?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 780 front headphone jack broken*

Contact Dell's customer support line. They'll be able to send you a replacement for the broken part - http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/chat/contact/index?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd&~lt=popup


> Q. Where can I find replacement parts for my Dell system?
> A. They may be found on the Spare Parts Website or by calling *1-800-372-3355*.


----------



## Rida (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 780 front headphone jack broken*

Fixed it by removing the back cover of the jack and pushing out the jack.


----------

